# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  update base de donnee avec PDA et infopath 2007

## padawanette

Bonjour a tous,  Je me permets de m'adresser a vous car, je suis dans le deserpoir. Je cherche une solution a mon probleme depuis plusieurs jours. 

Je dois creer une application permettant de mettre a jour les informations de la base de donnee a l'aide d'un pda. Pour realiser ce projet, je dois utiliser Sharepoint serveur 2007 et Infoptah 2007. Ces derniers permettent de creer des applications pour les appareils mobiles.

Mon probleme, c'est que lorsque que je cree un nouveau projet dans infopath 2007 et que je coche "Enable browser....only" (option pr les PDA) comme l'image si apres :



Ensuite, il me dit ensuite dans l'importation des tables que je ne peux pas les mettre a jour comme le montre cette image 



Donc, premier probleme. Ensuite, j'ai publie mon formulaire sur MOSS 2007, mais le submit ne fonctionne pas comme je le souhaite, je souhaiterai qu'il mette a jour ma base de donnees avec les informations nouvelles que j'insere.

Y a t'il un moyen de creer un formulaire infopath 2007 pour les pda qui puissent mettre a jour une base de donnee ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## padawanette

Je pense que je n'ai pas vraiment ete explicite sur mon sujet. Donc, je vais essayer de donner plus de detail.

Je souhaiterai afficher un formulaire infopath 2007 sur un pda qui est partage sur la web application de SharePOint Serveur 2007. Ce formulaire permetterait d'afficher des informations de la base de donnees (Microsoft SQL serveur) sur le pda, puis de les modifier ou d'inserer de nouveau champs.

Mais, je me pose la question s'il est possible de mettre a jour la base de donnee avec la nouvelle option "Enable browser" in Infopath 2007. 
Mais, apparament (en esperant que je me trompe), cela n'est pas possible par le logiciel infopath. Si c'est le cas, peut-etre existe-t-il une facon de contourner le pb ?

Merci pour votre aide, car je tourne en rond depuis plusieurs jours

----------


## virgul

Salut,

C'et vrai que au vu du message d'erreur tu ne peux pas faire ca. Si tu y rflchis c'est une immense faille de scurit si depuis le net tu pourrais insrer librement sur ta bdd? Non

Donc la seul solution et de faire un webservice qui te servira d'interface entre la bdd et Infopath. 

++

Thierry

----------


## padawanette

merci de ton aide, a force de chercher je suis arrivee a cette conclusion : creer un web service. 

Mais, voila, mon second probleme, je sais pas vraiment quelles sont les webmethods a creer dans ce web service afin de recevoir et submitter les donnees dans ma base de donnees.
Je ne sais pas comment commencer cette fonction ou ces fonctions, car je pense qu'il faut une fonction pour le "receive" et une fonction pour le "submit".

En lisant des tuto, j'ai appris qu'il fallait que je joue avec des fichiers XML mais, je n'ai pas de fichiers XML d'enregistrer ni dans InfoPath, ni dans ds mon WebService. 
Ce que j'ai compris, c'est que le Webservice affiche la requete demandee dans la webmethod au travers du formulaire Infopath. Mais pour submitter les donnees vers la base de donnees, le formulaire renvoie les donnees sous format XML. 

Donc, ma question, c'est d'abord comment creer des webmethods pour recevoir et submitter des donnnes et la seconde, c'est comment creer un formulaire Infopath avec l'option WebService ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## cocosql

Pour ce qui est de l'interface web service / bdd, je peux t'envoyer mes web services programms en C#, tu verras ainsi la structure du web service.


Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de web services dans Infopath, il s'agit simplement de rcuperer les donnes d'un web service au lieu d'une base de donnes.

----------


## padawanette

ui, je veux bien des exemples de webServices, si tu peux m'envoyer ca sur ma boite mail : lien supprime ou les publier sur le forum, stp.

Dans tes exemples, tu utilises une base de donnees et tu recevoir et submit les donnes ?

Je te serais vraiment reconnaissante, car depuis, je n'ai toujours pas reussi a trouver une structure pour mes webmethods.

----------


## padawanette

Salut, 

Merci a vous pour votre aide. Je suis arrivee a faire ce que je voulais.

Je declare donc cette discution comme resolue

++

----------


## ya nono

Bonjour,

Vous n'avez pas publi la procedure pour crer le web service qui devrait communiquer avec la base de donne. J'ai aussi besoin de m'en service car j'ai le mm problme.

Cordialement!

----------

